# Picture Association Thread



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2008)

Lots of pics getting thrown into the word association thread, so I thought I'd experiment with a picture only association thread. Post a pic that the previous pic inspired. No words:


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 22, 2008)

no bingooo!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 27, 2008)

Picture I took of passed out friend.  He was antiqued.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 27, 2008)

(not passed out, but clearly wasted)


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 27, 2008)

I was just looking for a face pic. but this is the first that popped up, too perfect!


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2008)

MRGisevil?


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>



HOLY LORRRRRRRD, JEEBUS!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> HOLY LORRRRRRRD, JEEBUS!!!!!


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)

HATE IT!!!!


----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


>



Oh we could go to soo many bad places with that one.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)

You just love that picture, don't you?


----------



## ckofer (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Trekchick (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Edit: how this thread should have gone (at least close):


----------



## ckofer (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry, Mike no image


----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2008)

Just couldn't resist the dental theme of this one


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2008)

Greg said:


>




Scary thing is I actually have that picture saved to my computer at work and it's in my screen saver rotation! 

Now when I see that picture here's what I associate it with


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 8, 2008)

Tripod is teh suck.....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Tripod is teh suck.....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2008)

Self portrait Dr Ski?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 10, 2008)

hahahaha....
no....although my wife said that guy looked like me


----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay to post a vid? Hope so


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2008)

Gong Li


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 13, 2008)

(bootleg)


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 15, 2008)

(as a little kid , I found the similarity in names confusing...)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 15, 2008)

and I was always confused by her role as Dr. Huxtable's daughter and her...other persona


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 15, 2008)

Jesus of Cool


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2008)

Ahem: http://forums.alpinezone.com/25821-picture-association-thread-13.html#post255351


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Ahem: http://forums.alpinezone.com/25821-picture-association-thread-13.html#post255351



[size=+2]*Oops!*[/size]


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## noski (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, and for the record, the Air France picture is NOT a photoshop.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Oh, and for the record, the Air France picture is NOT a photoshop.



I think we had a whole thread about that last year sometime.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I think we had a whole thread about that last year sometime.


Guess I'm just late to the party...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 24, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2008)

]


----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2008)

I was googling for something else, but found this instead:


----------



## drjeff (May 2, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 2, 2008)

Side note: I actually saw my 1st inner lip tatoo on one of my patients about a month ago. Real classy too,  began with an "F", had 3 more letters next to the F and rhymed with "truck"


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 3, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 3, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 4, 2008)

RIP Eight Belles


----------



## ckofer (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 4, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 4, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 6, 2008)

staying with Harrys.....


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 6, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Paul (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 6, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Paul (May 6, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



That is a waste of weed.


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 7, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Paul (May 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 7, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2008)

(Just for clarification on the association, seeing as how no one else will probably get it: there's a BNL song, Straw Hat and Dirty Old Hank, about a farmer, and includes a mention of a pitch fork.)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 8, 2008)

OK, my turn for explanation.
BNL=Bare Naked Ladies, a Canadian Band......


----------



## drjeff (May 8, 2008)

Look at the hood of the car


----------



## ckofer (May 8, 2008)




----------



## severine (May 8, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 8, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 10, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 10, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 11, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 13, 2008)

One of the best shows I've ever seen....


----------



## Paul (May 13, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Paul (May 13, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 13, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 13, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 14, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 14, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 14, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (May 15, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (May 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (May 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2008)

The scary thing about having young kids sometimes is the almost instaneous Teletubbies recognition from the previous picture   uke:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Paul (May 16, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)




----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 18, 2008)




----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2008)




----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

Trying to figure out attachments on thsi board, here goes....


----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)

getting back to snow


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)




----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)




----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (May 19, 2008)

we all knew this was coming...


----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

touche' Tanya...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2008)

(Reminds me of the old Storm Trooper vs. Red Shirt joke ... Who loses, the guys that always die, or the guys that can't hit the broad side of a barn? But in this case, is Michaelangelo guaranteed to die or be invincible as a Red Shirt?)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Paul (May 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (May 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>




I'll take all three..num num num


----------



## mondeo (May 21, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>



Oh Boy..plastic surgery shows are scarier than Horror movies..lol


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 22, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)

These two are a sign of the apocalypse:


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Paul (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 23, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2008)

Big Pussy


----------



## mondeo (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 24, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 25, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 25, 2008)

The famous peter peppers....


----------



## ckofer (May 26, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 26, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2008)

ckofer said:


>




Wow that's a real large...Chicken..I wonder if the picture was photoshopped by somebody who wanted a larger COKK..


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


>


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


>


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>



Let me try via a different link


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

L to R the carriers USS Kittyhawk (currently sailing from Japan to Washington State for final decomishoning after over 50 years of service :flag: ), the USS Ronald Reagan and the USS Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 30, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Trekchick (May 31, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 31, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (May 31, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 31, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

Those would be Big Brown's BTW


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 2, 2008)

"It Ain't Over 'Till It's Over..."


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2008)

We're looking at the mole, right?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

:uzi: :uzi: :uzi: :uzi:






While this pic isn't of my yard, it certainly could be   Moles AHHHHH!!!!! :uzi: :uzi:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2008)

Yup, that's the chick from the wonder years.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll take random late 80's sitcom side kick chicks for $100 wa-loaf 







Yup, the side kick from Blossom, and my how she has


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2008)

How about some Punky Brewster:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

Of course we can't forget Sam from Who's the boss?


----------



## hardline (Jun 3, 2008)

i have actually met both. funny enough


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay I know I'm reaching with the "facts of life" association here, but this thread needs a change in direction


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2008)

For the record I have no problem with searching for and posting hot chick pics. :-D


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 4, 2008)

> For the record I have no problem with searching for and posting hot chick pics.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 6, 2008)

Paul said:


>


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2008)

Quirky British band.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

My favorite Rush album


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2008)

My favoritest band evar!!1!!1!

And Zep, of course...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2008)

Dread Zeppelin?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 16, 2008)

bill2ski said:


>


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## hardline (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 19, 2008)

Teeth Grillz = Truck Grill


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Teeth Grillz = Truck Grill













[/QUOTE]


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 19, 2008)

http://http://www.punto.it/img/spaziofoto/space8/161072/ImmO_argamudII_31190650369.jpg


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 19, 2008)

:smash: Ok so my image got intercepted. Worked in the office. 

Start over?


----------



## ckofer (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jun 20, 2008)

Mmmm.. I luvs me some conch!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's the link: http://www.worth1000.com/entries/127000/127017SYbW_w.jpg


----------



## ckofer (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Pres. Roosevelt's "Day of infamy speech"


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

WW2 surrender ceremony on the USS Missouri


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


>



uke:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jun 25, 2008)

Kinda ironic coming after Doc Jeffe, no?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't bother with the satin floss, I just tell my patients to use this


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2008)

*Note, this is a VERY popular book right now with my 2 1/2 year old, and as a result I can practically recite it verbatim


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 27, 2008)

* My kid loves the DVD, even if it hasn't inspired him to actually _use_ the potty....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)

uke:  uke:  uke:


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread is great!!!


----------



## ckofer (Oct 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This thread is *great!*!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Nov 2, 2008)

Julie...drool...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2008)

Bo, you don't know Diddley!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2008)

better *blockers* for this Bo


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Geoff (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



num num num num num


----------



## Paul (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

Paul said:


>



got cookies


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


>


Nasty....need to re-gain focus here


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Nasty....need to re-gain focus here



Let's get an adult beverage involved!






:beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is waste of beer or not.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

bill2ski said:


>



Wow..borderline NSFW..


----------



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## bill2ski (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Geoff (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2009)

A multiple use in this thread classic!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 21, 2009)

I knew the cameltoe was going to come out and play/////


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


>



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bill2ski (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


>





drjeff said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:





bill2ski said:


>


you 3 gapers owe me a computer monitor/keyboard cleaning.  ROFLMBFAO!!! :beer:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## bill2ski (Jan 23, 2009)

Notice what time Paul posted


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## hardline (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


>


----------



## Paul (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Puck it (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## o3jeff (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## severine (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Paul (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

crap that went back to 2 posts earlier.


----------

